# Dalek vs Predator



## Bioness (Jun 2, 2012)

*Scenario:* A single Dalek is brought to a Predator hunting planet. A single predator will be assigned to try and kill it.
*Location:* Predator Planet as seen in _Predators _(It is basically a large jungle)
*Mindset:* In character
*Abilities:* Any tactic or ability shown by any predator is available, The Dalek is a standard Time War Dalek.


----------



## Simpy3 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't know much about either apart from the fact that Daleks run around saying exterminate in an odd tone, I'd guess Predator would pummel him, he sounds cooler haha


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2012)

Rape thread.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 2, 2012)

This isn't a battle, this is pest control.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 2, 2012)

The predators have employed a variety of traps even if most were just for humans, the Dalek is in an environment where it cannot access higher technology and the predator has the general advantage. I figured the predator might find someway to disable it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 2, 2012)

Bioness said:


> The predators have employed a variety of traps even if most were just for humans, the Dalek is in an environment where it cannot access higher technology and the predator has the general advantage. I figured the predator might find someway to disable it.




everything the predator sends against it disintegrates against the dalek's  shielding.... never mind that automatic weapon fire was just bouncing off of an old, shitty ass time war dalek with no shielding, degraded armored shell and overall lower capacity than a standard time war dalek ( season 1 episode where we first saw a dalek in "new who"). a single blast from the stick gun ends the predator.


----------



## Rax (Jun 2, 2012)

EXTERMINATE ALL PREDATORS.

EXTERMINATE, EXTERMINATE!


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 2, 2012)

Pretty much the only thing that MIGHT help the Predator is its Suicide Gauntlet Bomb, and even then, there's no guarantee that it will kill the Dalek. The very, very best the predator can hope for is a mutual KO via Gauntlet Bomb.


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 2, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Pretty much the only thing that MIGHT help the Predator is its Suicide Gauntlet Bomb, and even then, there's no guarantee that it will kill the Dalek. The very, very best the predator can hope for is a mutual KO via Gauntlet Bomb.


thats a huge if


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 3, 2012)

that' assuming the dalek doesn't just disintegrate it or insta-kill it with the stick gun.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty Much. It took a race that took magic out of the universe to contain the Daleks.

Time Lords>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Predators.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 3, 2012)

Predator would probably wreck one of the very old Daleks.
But new Dalek has lolshields. Almost guaranteed victory.

Though I forget, are they still weak to having their eyestalk blown off and being blinded?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Predator would probably wreck one of the very old Daleks.
> But new Dalek has lolshields. Almost guaranteed victory.
> 
> Though I forget, are they still weak to having their eyestalk blown off and being blinded?



The eyestalk is simply where their shielding is weakest.  That said, the predators likely do not have the firepower to even get through that part of the shield.



Bioness said:


> The predators have employed a variety of traps even if most were just for humans, the Dalek is in an environment where it cannot access higher technology and the predator has the general advantage. I figured the predator might find someway to disable it.



Thing is that the Dalek is always inside it's higher technology.  It doesn't need anything more than it's suit that it lives in.

If you think otherwise then suggest a way for the Predator to defeat the Dalek, I'm sure myself or others can explain how that wouldn't stop the Dalek.

I of course am going on the assumption that a Predator would consider firing a space ships guns at the Dalek to not be sporting and thus would sooner blow themselves up than resort to that.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 3, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Predator would probably wreck one of the very old Daleks.
> But new Dalek has lolshields. Almost guaranteed victory.
> 
> Though I forget, are they still weak to having their eyestalk blown off and being blinded?



it took concentrated fire from like a dozen people aiming all at the eyestalks of a single dalek just to temporarily blind it. and I do mean VERY temporarily.

I don't recall an average Yautja possessing a weapon with automatic firing.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 3, 2012)

Rape thread. The Predator is killed with so much ease, the Daleks make the Predators their new Extermination target.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bioness said:


> The predators have employed a variety of traps even if most were just for humans, the Dalek is in an environment where it cannot access higher technology and the predator has the general advantage. I figured the predator might find someway to disable it.



So the dalek is just on it's own without a suit? Predator stomps.


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 3, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> So the dalek is just on it's own without a suit? Predator stomps.


im assuming thats sarcasim


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2012)

PakiSama said:


> im assuming thats sarcasim



Daleks are not what you see.  Daleks are actually a pretty pathetically weak race.  Thing is, they're nearly ALWAYS in their suit.  Having a vs battle with Daleks and not letting them be in their suit is really just stupid.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jun 3, 2012)

even if it was a Dalek out of a suit, it could possibly try to merge with the Predator, turning it into a Predator-Dalek.....who then gets killed later by another Dalek.

racist bastards.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2012)

Shoddragon said:


> it took concentrated fire from like a dozen people aiming all at the eyestalks of a single dalek just to temporarily blind it. and I do mean VERY temporarily.
> 
> I don't recall an average Yautja possessing a weapon with automatic firing.



The guns were also from the year 200,100, so they were likely much better than standard guns 


Enclave said:


> If you think otherwise then suggest a way for the Predator to defeat the Dalek, I'm sure myself or others can explain how that wouldn't stop the Dalek.
> 
> I of course am going on the assumption that a Predator would consider firing a space ships guns at the Dalek to not be sporting and thus would sooner blow themselves up than resort to that.



I didn't know if predators had anything that might make them able to get through the shielding, and then the metal casing or not.


----------



## Distracted (Jun 4, 2012)

The Dalek's exterminate another species, sounds like a stomp thread to me.  Locking.


----------

